# Anyone have adductum pollen? (USA)



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

I accidentally bought a nice roths in bloom and I'd love to make some Johanna Burkhardts. I can trade pollen from anitum, AM awarded Wössner Black Wings, sanderianum, haynaldianum, or maybe a few others in my pollen bank that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2020)

why not use the anitum pollen?


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

Because it's a colorful roths that I think would make nice JBs. WBW is everywhere now while JB has disappeared too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 1, 2023)

So did you end up getting adductum pollen??


----------



## Tony (Monday at 1:54 PM)

No, adductum seems to have disappeared from US collections. If anyone has them they're keeping them quiet. I had a couple from Popow and even managed to bloom one several years back but they never settled in and eventually died off.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Monday at 4:15 PM)

Tony said:


> No, adductum seems to have disappeared from US collections. If anyone has them they're keeping them quiet. I had a couple from Popow and even managed to bloom one several years back but they never settled in and eventually died off.


Dang! Sorry to hear about your plant.
I bet a few breeders still have them in their collection, though?
Are they known to be hard to keep alive like sanderianum?


----------



## Tony (Monday at 4:29 PM)

Way touchier than sanderianum, I have a couple dozen and they are slower but not particularly problematic. I tried Sam a few years back and he didn't have any adductum or true Johanna Burkhardt left.


----------



## Justin (Tuesday at 7:00 AM)

I got a flask of true adductum about 11-12 years ago, back when Chuck Acker was still doing Paph breeding. I stupidly killed most of them by over-fertilizing while they were still in compot. 

I have two plants left, but they are a few years from blooming.


----------



## Tony (Tuesday at 8:08 AM)

Good to know you have a couple. I think I'm just going to have to figure out the permitting process and get flasks from Taiwan to build myself a collection.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Tuesday at 11:09 AM)

Justin- hope those two remaining seedlings are doing well for you.
Tony- haven't checked latest Hung Sheng (or any others in Taiwan) flask list. If Ten Shin Gardens is coming to your local show, or any other US shows, they can bring them in for you. 
I have bought a few flasks this way in the last few years. No damages of any kind. just hate having to break the glass and dealing with discarding the after mess. 
By the way, do you just like the species a lot or is it mainly for redoing the JB?


----------



## Tony (Tuesday at 11:12 AM)

It is one of my favorite species, I would like to both line breed and hybridize with it.


----------

